# Big Petsmart Tank



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anybody in the US know what kind of tank the Petsmarts always have right as you walk in (Or at least all of the ones I've been in). It's a huge tank, I think 150 gallons, and it is wooden, looks great. So, I'm wondering, does anybody know what kind of tank this is?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

A large wooden one :lol:


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Fair enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



It has a nice oak stand, and oak trim on the top and bottom of the tank. :lol:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Petsmart normally stocks 55 gallons and occassionally you will see 125 gallon tanks. I have seen a few Petsmarts with 100 gallon and 120 gallon tanks. So it will be hard to tell. The only thing I can recommend is just to take measurements.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

it's a 150 gallon tank, about 5 feet long...pretty tall...awesome tank, i have been drooling over it for months now...they have it set up with 2 hydor heaters, a rena xp4, a power head, and lots of roman ruins and grecian columns for decor. oh, and some kind of UG filtration as well...i love it! with all of that stuff in it they have set a package deal of $1100. the tank itself is I believe $450 and the stand is $200. anyways...hope this helps.

bri


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

mine had 150 but sold it like 1or 2000 bucks


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

this is a pic of the one they have setup at my store

the tank is $499 and the stand is $169...i was close..


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

That's it exactly...now does anybody know what brand or product number that is?


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

oh...i didnt know thats what you wanted..you should have been more specific i was JUST in there less than an hour ago i could have found out for you. LOL

bri


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, dangit! Sorry, my ambiguity strikes again! :lol: :lol:


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

lol...actually...i'm pretty sure it was a top fin....

but dont quote me there mate


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

girlofgod said:


> this is a pic of the one they have setup at my store
> 
> the tank is $499 and the stand is $169...i was close..


 that was the same tank but i think it was like 995.00for it all


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

I was envisioning a looooong tank, not a tall one....I was at petsmart today and the one I thought you were talking about was by topfin.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

the picture doesnt really show it...but i think its between 4 and 5 feet long...enough for at least 3 people to stand shoulder to shoulder in front of it comfortably

bri


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

yes, but my petsmart also has a tank thats like 8ft long....its huge!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

jsm11482 said:


> yes, but my petsmart also has a tank thats like 8ft long....its huge!


:shock2: I would take that if I win a fortune.:mrgreen:


----------

